# Question about Mr. Murphy, the JRT



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew if the JRT Mr. Murphy actually ever received a SchH title, or was he more for entertainment? (For lack of better words). I will say, he is probably the most well trained JRT I've ever seen! (And yes, I know who JustJesse is). 

But I'm really, really interested in getting Ozzy into SchH if it's at all possible. Even if I could do something with him like Mr. Murphy, I'd love to do that. I think the only part Ozzy can't do is the obedience portion, because of the obstacles and the dumbbells.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe he had a BH.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he can at least carry the dumbbell but can't make the jump, he could maybe just go around? You'd lose a lot of points but maybe not fail (?). I've seen dogs do it in trial, unintentionally.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think he had a full SchH title. If I remember right, he couldn't do the jump with the dumbbell - it was too heavy for him. And I think he could scramble over the jump, but it hurt his back when jumping down. 

But yes, I think he had the BH.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh

There is a touching little tribute to him in the In Memory section of Claudia's website. He achieved a BH in 1999. 
_____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As others have said, he got his BH.

It really would be extremely difficult for a small dog like Murphy or Ozzy to do the SchH obedience due to the size of the dumbbell and the height of the jumps. If the dog could go out over the jump and bring the dumbbell back around, it would get partial points. But there would be huge points lost. If the dog can't do at least 2 of the 3 components of the retrieve, no points. So if the dog didn't go over the jump and a-frame at least one way, no points for the retrieves. And the retrieves are so expensive point wise that to get enough points to title without being able to do those excercises would mean the rest of the routine would have to be pretty close to flawless.

Granted, under some judges such a dog would probably get a few extra points for cuteness and novelty, that could help. But under others, it would go the other way as there are some judges, particularly some of the European ones, would wouldn't be amused, and frankly would probably be insulted, but someone showing up for a SchH title with a toy breed. So that would be something else to consider as well.

BH is definitely possible. Tracking titles too. But due to the retrieves the obedience is unlikely.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you decide to train for a BH -after that you could put AKC titles on him-the size of the dumbell is adjusted as well as the jumps and no one would be insulted by him -and you are learning how to train and spending time with your dog-No one should be insulted anyway you are enjoying the time you spend with him


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I intend on getting a BH title on him. I've been working on his heeling. He can't do AKC events, seeing as how he isn't registered, and I won't have him neutered for the PAL registration. 

I wonder if a local SchH club would allow him to come and train for the tracking and protection portions and part of the obedience portions just for fun, kind of like Mr. Murphy seemed to do.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

I just want to point out that another reason Mr. Murphy wasn't protection titled is because of the stick hits. In order to be fair to all the dogs the helper can not hit a JRT any less hard than he would a Shepherd. What is just a inconsequential slap to an 80 pound dog is something completely different and much more dangerous to a JRT sized dog.

Also the sleeve is not made to fit a JRT sized mouth and this will result in frontal bites which the judge would have to take points for. He can't be allowed to forgive what would be an egregious fault in another dog just because this one is a different breed.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

A helper has to give the same stick hits to all the dogs in a trial and a proper stick hit is going to really hurt a small dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What about SDA? I've seen a fox terrier title in protection!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, SDA would be an option. Work is on the suit, so a small dog getting a good bite would be possible. The jumps and retrieve objects are scaled to fit the size of the dog. Stick hits could still be an issue though. The bigger problem is the small size of the organization and thus general lack of clubs in most areas.


----------

